# Woah, silencers on muzzleloaders are legal!



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No permits required. Because muzzleloaders are not classified as firearms by the Government. Wow... very interesting.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/no...w-silencer-muzzleloader/ar-AAsk2jk?li=BBnbcA1

It would SUCK to have to clean a suppressor after a day at the range for sure.

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder what the cleaning process is if it's permanently attached. Also I wonder what permanently attached means. How is it attached so it couldn't be disassembled?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

sign me up, don't know why but it just sounds cool


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

It's well known that George Washington employed a squad of top-secret silent assassins with suppressed Brown Bess muskets to deal with opponents....glad we haven't lost that freedom today!:mrgreen:

Seriously though, a suppressed ML is something I've never even considered, what a crazy and interesting idea!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wonder if that would the opportunity for follow up shots


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HOLY ****!!!

Democrats are melting down over this. They want federal regulations on all muzzleloaders now because and I quote "they may be used in a mass shooting".

Jeeeezzzzzuuussssss. They really think the next big thing is people using smokepoles to commit mass murders. My brain hurts too much even listening to this moron (the guest, not Tucker).

Tips for Anti-gun folk: If you want to have a serious discussion on guns I'm all for it. Please though have the common courtesy to at least have the basic understanding of firearms and what you are proposing. This guy parrots off one or two talking idiotic points like its the end of discussion.

News flash, suppressors only reduce the sound. The big old blast of smoke will certainly give away the shooters position... let alone the reload time.

OMG... and these are the people running the governments.






-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

But it's a .50 bullet! You can do a lot of damage with a .50 bullet!

Slaughterbots!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm looking into getting a "bump-fire" for my muzzleloader.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

longbow said:


> I'm looking into getting a "bump-fire" for my muzzleloader.


A muzzlebumper......sounds interesting, I'll take two.----SS


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

DallanC said:


> No permits required. Because muzzleloaders are not classified as firearms by the Government. Wow... very interesting.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/no...w-silencer-muzzleloader/ar-AAsk2jk?li=BBnbcA1
> 
> ...


I ran into these jackasses (am I allowed to say that?) when I was on the muzzleloader hunt. They strolled right into our camp in full "bro" attire and I assume wanted to become "bros" with me and my bro who were up there hunting. They set up targets and shot right in front of our tent as we were headed up the road to go back out for the evening hunt. He pulled one of his muzzleloaders out with the silencer on there and let me hold it, and I'm telling you right now, you do NOT want one. Muzzleloaders are already off balance due to the enormous barrels, but this one was like putting your first born and Amy Schumer on a teeter-totter.


----------

